# container shipping company



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone used a shipping company called Schumacher? The guy tells me that I will pay based on a 20' or 40' container. Not by weight. Are they reliable? 

I have already checked with Rainier and they are saying I have to pay by weight. He also says that I would have to get a 40' container but it would be almost empty. It is because I have a canoe that is to big for the 20'. So if I try to fill it up it gets more expensive. Anyone had any issues with this?

Any other company reccomendations? From USA.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

What part of US ? We shipped from Philly might be able to give some info


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I too looked at a company that wanted to charge for the container and then also charge by weight. Avoid them because that it double charging. We paid $7,900 for a 20ft container from Philadelphia to Auckland. This included 2 mths storage stateside while we searched for a home. Charging for the container plus the weight is good old American screw you over rates


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

jsharbuck said:


> I too looked at a company that wanted to charge for the container and then also charge by weight. Avoid them because that it double charging. We paid $7,900 for a 20ft container from Philadelphia to Auckland. This included 2 mths storage stateside while we searched for a home. Charging for the container plus the weight is good old American screw you over rates


We are moving from Vegas so we are a lot closer. When did you move? What company did you use? I just felt like the weight thing was crazy. We added a table and 8 chairs and our price went up 1500 bucks! I wouldn't have bought the table then. agghhh. very frustrating.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We moved in August this year and love it here. Don't worry about having bought furniture, as long as it fits into the container. We ended up donating some of our furniture in order to fit all our stuff into a 20 ft. Also be aware couches, coffee tables, entertainment cars are all costly here. Our big regret was that we didn't ship more clothes, especially outdoor stuff, hiking boots. Also make up, cosmetics are quite high. The Clarins face cream I could get for 60$ costs 196$ here. Mascara is 20$ to 50$. I can call the company that delivered our container here or give you their name and number if you like. Our US company tried to pass the port fees on to us and this company stuck up for us. When are you planning to move?


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

OMG makeup is outrageous. Guess I will be going shopping. We are moving sometime in March. (after taxes are done) Do you mind giving me the info? Thanks for your help. I might PM you for some more advice.


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Who was the US company?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

The company in the US was All States Van Lines. Michael Stein was the agent. Would not recommend. His crew packed well but tried shaking me down for a sizable tip when done. That was after I bought them lunch. The agent also did not refund a months worth of storage fees we paid and then tried to pass on the port fees of 600$ to us. We are in the process of filing a claim against them for missing items. Included was a box of christmas ornaments we had bought every year we have been married. Shipping insurance was 900$ for 30,000 value. We just basically insured our art work. Do recommend that you shop for insurance, we were just rushed.

The company here we used is out of Auckland and was very good.... Budget moving.co.nz. Sarah is the lady we death with. Please feel free to PM me if you need any information or if we can be of any help. Best of luck.


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Jsharbuck. I can't wait until we get this all sorted and I am unpacking this in NZ


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

No problem, you'll be here before you know it. PM me if you need any help or info


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

sillygumbo said:


> Thanks Jsharbuck. I can't wait until we get this all sorted and I am unpacking this in NZ


And when you get to NZ and get all good and settled, you'll pass on your wealth of recent immigration experience and advice to us folks still stuck here in this dustbowl right?


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

MrsRose said:


> And when you get to NZ and get all good and settled, you'll pass on your wealth of recent immigration experience and advice to us folks still stuck here in this dustbowl right?


You will have to update me with your progress. I can't believe we are already packing and organizing containers. Not long now until your big trip!


----------

